# [Solved] NFS error: mount: RPC: Timed out

## dnamroud

Hello,

I am trying to mount a NFS ..

here the step that I did: 

kernel i made sure that this option are compiled

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> File Systems --->
> 
>  Network File Systems --->
> ...

 

I emerged nfs-utils on my server

I modified /etc/exports file

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).
> 
> /mnt/users/shared X.Y.W.Z(sync,rw) X.Y.T.R(sync,rw)
> ...

 

I started nfs service:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/nfs start
> 
> rc-update add nfs default
> ...

 

Client Side:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/portmap start
> 
> 

 

Trying tomount the NFS directory

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount X.Y.W.Z:/mnt/users/shared /mnt/shared or this one mount -t nfs X.Y.W.Z:/mnt/users/shared /mnt/shared
> 
> I got the following message: mount: RPC: Timed out
> ...

 

I made sure to have added the following line into my hosts.allow: ALL:X.Y.

I found the following topic wich had the same error, but wasn't enough to fix my problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-62697-highlight-mount+rpc+timed.html

Any help is appreciated.

Thank you

DanyLast edited by dnamroud on Wed Nov 16, 2005 1:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxmin

First, you should start nfs on the client as well. NFS can run with portmap only, but it's a good idea to have mountd and lockd running as well.

For the RPC timeout: id you take a look at the server logs? Did they reveal anything? Show us your /ect/exports from the server.

Alex!!!

----------

## dnamroud

Hi

Thank you for your reply,

You are right

I emerged nfs-utils and started the service and here what I got:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/nfs start
> 
>  * Mounting nfsd filesystem in /proc ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]
> ...

 

trying to mount my directory but still getting the same message:

This is my /etc/exports (server side)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported. See exports(5).
> 
> /mnt/users/shared X.Y.W.Z(sync,rw) X.Y.T.R(sync,rw) 
> ...

 

This is the last servers log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 15 10:19:41 portvein rc-scripts: WARNING:  "nfs" has already been started.
> 
> Nov 15 10:19:45 portvein rpc.mountd: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.
> ...

 

----------

## tuxmin

This looks as if your nfsd gets killed upon client request, hence the RPC timeout!? Not very promising...

What kernel is this? Are you using any masked nfs-utils?

Alex!!!

----------

## dnamroud

I am really lost because i am not seeing any new log after trying to mount my directory... I believe the previous log is not related to the client request...

What kernel is this? 

2.6.11-gentoo-r1

Are you using any masked nfs-utils? 

No

thank you

Dany

----------

## tuxmin

1. make sure at least statd, mountd and portmap are running on your server

2. Find the appropriate log file. There *must* be something or you provide the wrong DNS name or IP address on the client side

Alex!!!

----------

## dnamroud

probalby Ifound the problem, it's related to a firewall...

when i flushed my iptables the previous message disappears, but I got another error: Permission denied!!!!

Thank you Alain

Dany

----------

## tuxmin

In that case most probably your IPs/DNS names in /etc/exports don't match your client...

Remove any entries you probably made in /etc/hosts.[allow|deny]

Alex!!!

----------

## dnamroud

I did verify my IP client in /etc/exports, it is the right one... 

thank you

Dany

----------

## tuxmin

There must be some error in your exports. Could you please paste the complete output from your logfile...

Try an entry with the IP of the client only. Comment out all other lines and reload nfs.

Alex!!!

----------

## dnamroud

You are right Alain..

Thank you for your help..

still wondering how can i pass over my firewall to access the nfs!!!

Dany

----------

## drax_

 *Quote:*   

> still wondering how can i pass over my firewall to access the nfs!!! 

 

You cant since ports a chosen a runtime by nfsd. You can force ports, and ranges, but you'll still be exposed to hassle.

But more simply, I wouldn't let nfs behind your firewall (assuming it's an inernet firewall). NFS is not a particularly secure protocol, and is certainly not made to be open on the internet. Use internally, and with care.

----------

## tuxmin

I second this...

NFS V4 is meant to overcome (most of) these limits -- but's the code is still rather experimental.

Alex!!!

----------

## dnamroud

thank you for your help and your replies...

my problem is solved...

Dany

----------

## dnamroud

I found this document too:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Share_Directories_via_NFS

----------

## TheWitePony

 *dnamroud wrote:*   

> thank you for your help and your replies...
> 
> my problem is solved...
> 
> Dany

 

Could you explain how you resolved your problem? I seem to be having the same issues. My server is behind a router and my client is outside the local network. I keep getting this when I try to mount:

```

mount: RPC: Timed out

```

As far as I can tell everything is setup right, I think it may be an issue with forwarding the right ports on my router.

----------

## dnamroud

Hi,

If you are getting this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount: RPC: Timed out 
> 
> 

 

There is a big chance that your nfs server is behind a firewall...

In case you have a firewall try to follow the following instructions (nfs server  side)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Share_Directories_via_NFS#Setting_Up_Firewall_.28Server_Side.29
> 
> 

 

Did you look at it before? 

Hope it helps

Dany

----------

